# I bought another Betta.



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

So I did it. I tried to talk myself out of it. I tried to wait it out and reasoned that I needed a job first (which I still do, haha)...

I bought another Betta. :-D

Anyway, so EPIC STORYTIME: 

I woke up this morning and convinced myself that I'd buy JUST the bowl until I could upgrade to a 5 gallon tank for both of my boys. Given that I do not have a car, I biked a total of 7 miles to my local fish store and back home in sweltering heat, armed with only a backpack, ten bucks and a water bottle. I was only going to get a large bowl, I reasoned. 

I finally arrived at the pet store, literally dripping with sweat. I hadn't ridden my bike for a while, and I was a little winded with the trip! I parked my bike inside the store and started to browse. 

I happened by the Bettas and noticed that they had JUST gotten in new stock!! What luck! So I started to browse... and browse some more. And eventually bought this tiny, orange male with transparent fins. I had a hard time deciding between him and a big, red male with a white face and black eyes. I settled with the orange one, simply because orange is a rock-awesome color and I figured a bright-colored fish would compliment Tian-Tian's dark looks nicely. 

I paid for my purchases, fish, 1 gallon container (until I could upgrade) and a grassy plant similar to Tian-Tian's. 

I then faced a problem I hadn't thought of: *How was I going to get this poor fish home on a bike???* :-?

I wound up putting the baggie, that he was in, into the container, in a plastic bag and IN MY BACKPACK. I prayed that he wouldn't cook inside my dark, hot bag! 

I raced home, praying and trying not to jostle him much as I dodged wild drivers on the road, barking dogs and steep downgrades in the road.... not to mention all of the potholes! 

I finally arrived home and quickly unpacked my hot bag... and found my little guy, calm, collected and ALIVE. 

I started to float him in Tian-Tian's tank water, since Tian's was at room temperature and I felt my new boy needed to cool off a bit after such a hairy ride! Of course, Tian-Tian was very peeved that I had acquired another baby and the two had a brief flaring contest before I finally put my new Betta into his mini tank. (In size comparison, Tian-Tian is HUGE)

Since he's been in his tank, he's been calm and has even eaten a little.

May I present to you: *Taco*, the delta-tail male Betta! 










Webcameras make for awful pictures.
Whatever. :roll:

He has a cave!  He just swam into it and poked his head out... oh, I wish I had a better camera!!!

Where you can see an outline of green where his tail should be... there's no green there. That's just reflected off of his stones. :-D His tail is literally transparent. His lower fin even has a random, transparent splotch. 

So now I have Tian-Tian and Taco, Betta-team duo (Tian's jealous. :lol. I can't wait to see Taco color up a bit!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's so pretty!! I can't wait until he colors up!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, y'all! 

I don't know if it's possible for Bettas to pout, but Tian-Tian is DEFINITELY pouting, haha. My attention is now gonna have to be divided between the two! 

But seriously, Taco is half of Tian-Tian's size. And with him being all dark and looming, it's almost comical.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

He's So Cute! ( Thats what happened when i got cosmo! Squirt was pouty and 50 times the size!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is amazing!!! So beautiful!!! Good luck!!! I cant wait to see his coloring come out!!! ;D


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Nice story!!! Very exciting! You're fish is pretty pretty. Can't wait to follow his journey :]


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome story,glad he wasnt too upset with the ride home. Pretty fish.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats on getting him home like that, lol. He is gorgeous! I love orange. I'm deff getting an orange betta one day. I hate reading peoples stories about new bettas, lol I want my Merlin. haha. 
I'm so happy for you.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!  I'm glad Taco is being well-received! 

LOOK! He brightened up within a matter of hours!! :shock:









(the purple "sparkles" around him are actually bubbles, lol. Makes him look all epic and whatnot, though.:lol

So Tian-Tian and I have this thing where he would chase my finger around the tank. I tried it with Taco and he took to the game right away! He's a shy but curious fish and highly intelligent. However, Tian-Tian saw what I was doing and he totally had a cow over it. What a jealous fish!!  

Taco is still in awe of all of his new space.  It's not much but I think he's happy with it for now. 

Also, "Tacofish" is now Taco's nickname. Tian-Tian has always been "puppyfish".

Tacotacotacotacotacotacotacotacotacotaco............ XD wee! I'm a happy camper at the moment. Dunno if anyone can tell or not.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Aaawww...He's gorgeous!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I can't believe he brightened up that much already. Again, he's gorgeous


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW....He is amazing!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!! I want an orange one!! Or maybe a peach one...


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Taco is adorable!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

lovley i love taco
nice tank i need a tank like that because i dont like bowls


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks so much, everyone! 

If I don't answer your comments it's because I got in a car wreck yesterday and I'm wearing a neck brace right now. I'm otherwise okay and my boys are still being fed so all is otherwise well. Ta-ta for now!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh. WOW!!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your accident. Thank goodness your injuries weren't worse than they are.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Wow what a beautiful fish


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He's very pretty!!


----------

